# Why do all my mice have bite marks on their tails?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

All my adult mice have either one or two small bite marks on their tails each. What does this mean? They are all girls. Not sure why they are biting each other =S


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

they're prob just fighting to see whos boss have they been together long?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Tail injuries are difficult to heal as there is a poor blood supply and obviously its used as a tail. They get infected extremely easily. There is a mite which can cause red marks on Tails, I do not have the answer to this, as yet. If you can see a proper wound then it could be biting, but the offender should have a clear tail. I suggest a wound spray for animals, and an anti fungal preparation. The quicker you are with the application the more success you will have.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. They have all been together since birth. They are sisters I assume! But every one of them has a red cut or two on her tail. They have been there for a while now and do not seem to be infected as of yet. One of my mice also has a cut on her foot, right at the top of her out-most toe. I am slightly worried about this one getting infected as it seems to be getting a bit redder. Do you have any photos of the damage this mite does? Then I could say whether it was that or not! =)


----------

